# I don’t want to give up my rabbits but I have nowhere to put them



## mochiandsaffron (Aug 26, 2021)

My boyfriend and I got 2 sweetheart Netherland dwarfs Saffron and Mochi. They stayed with me for a while until my landlord came into the apartment and saw them. He said I couldn’t have them because they are “barn animals” which I find ridiculous. So then they stayed with my boyfriend for a while until recently his mom has been nagging him that she doesn’t want them there anymore. I asked some friends if they can take them in for a while and all of them said they can’t. I don’t want to surrender them to a rescue because I love them and have spent so much time and effort into taking care of them. It’s really heartbreaking and I don’t know what to do . I’m desperate for answers and made an account here just to ask this question.


----------



## Bunzy (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey there, I love my bunnies so much too, but If you have no one you know to care for them you could make a listing on Facebook or Craigslist you I actually bought my rabbits from a Craigslist post, I would have a rehoming fee to make sure they go to a good home also I would request a couple of pictures every month for a check up on them. I hope this was helpful.


----------



## JBun (Aug 27, 2021)

One thing to do if you haven't already, is to check your rental agreement. Depending on where you live and what your rental agreement is, rabbits may not be excluded as a pet you can have.


----------



## Morchall (Aug 27, 2021)

maybe you could try facebook (even if you don't have a facebook, you could make one just to see people in your area). I was surprised how quickly a gofundme I made got around when my mom shared it on facebook. or as someone else suggested, craigslist, or another site where you can post classifieds.
you could also try asking the rabbit rescue for advice, but you may end up having to leave your rabbits with the rescue if you want them to find homes for the bunnies.
I feel awful this is happening to you, I'm so sorry you're going through this. no one should have to give up their beloved pets. I definitely have some not-so-nice words I would use to describe your landlord.


----------



## mochiandsaffron (Aug 27, 2021)

Morchall said:


> maybe you could try facebook (even if you don't have a facebook, you could make one just to see people in your area). I was surprised how quickly a gofundme I made got around when my mom shared it on facebook. or as someone else suggested, craigslist, or another site where you can post classifieds.
> you could also try asking the rabbit rescue for advice, but you may end up having to leave your rabbits with the rescue if you want them to find homes for the bunnies.
> I feel awful this is happening to you, I'm so sorry you're going through this. no one should have to give up their beloved pets. I definitely have some not-so-nice words I would use to describe your landlord.


I’m going to see if I can fill out an emotional support animal form and present it to him


----------



## Roo1234 (Aug 27, 2021)

Keep us updated


----------



## Preitler (Aug 27, 2021)

I definitly would look up what the local law actually says. I reckon that can be difficult in the US to find out, maybe it would be a good idea contacting a local animal shelter or so to ask if they can give you some pointers.
For example, over here that is none of the landlords business as long as other people aren't bothered, like by a barking dog. Landlord can't even come over for an inspection without an appointment if there isn't something like a broken water pipe. If there is "No pets allowed" in the rental agreement I just can ignore it, since 2010 it is invalid.
Of course I have to pay for any damage done, well, I didn't get much of the deposit back when I left my last apartment 6 years ago....


----------



## mochiandsaffron (Aug 27, 2021)

Preitler said:


> I definitly would look up what the local law actually says. I reckon that can be difficult in the US to find out, maybe it would be a good idea contacting a local animal shelter or so to ask if they can give you some pointers.
> For example, over here that is none of the landlords business as long as other people aren't bothered, like by a barking dog. Landlord can't even come over for an inspection without an appointment if there isn't something like a broken water pipe. If there is "No pets allowed" in the rental agreement I just can ignore it, since 2010 it is invalid.
> Of course I have to pay for any damage done, well, I didn't get much of the deposit back when I left my last apartment 6 years ago....


Do you live in the US?


----------



## Preitler (Aug 27, 2021)

No, that's why I said how it's over here, I don't know much about how that is in the US, but I got the impression some things around animals can be pretty complicated.


----------



## Johndxu (Aug 28, 2021)

Netherland dwarf definitely not a barn animal. It is a pet. Check your lease agreement to see if any clause regarding pets. Of the lease agreement does not have this clause, the landlord can not evict you because of this. Here in Ontario Canada, lease agreement with "No Pets" clause is illegal. The lease agreement has restrictions is legal, for example "no large animal over .. Lbs. So, call any local real estate agent to ask such question free of charge.


----------



## Johndxu (Aug 28, 2021)

By the way, if you just lease a room and using the same kitchen or bathroom, then there is no law to protect you in Ontario. The landlord has all rights to let you go even throwing your stuff outside of the door if you refuse to leave.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 17, 2021)

We'd take them if you were closer.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 17, 2021)

I'd like to 2nd (and 3rd) what others have said about checking your lease agreement. There should be some info regarding pets. That would be the first thing I would check if I were in your shoes. 

[If the section regarding pets is at all confusing (too much legalese) then you could copy that section here for others to help interpret. ]


----------

